# Can I wear a dark red sweater?



## bill2085x (Dec 15, 2020)

It's like a maroon color. Red wine. Burgundy if you will


----------



## socalsailor (Dec 16, 2020)

Yes any shade of red is acceptable (as long is its not pink, purple or orange.) ASANTS but I wear a Burgundy red Goodfellow & Co. and no one has ever commented on it.


----------



## Rarejem (Dec 16, 2020)

Pretty sure that replacing one black button with a red button counts as a red shirt at our store🤣


----------



## NotQuiteKeanu (Dec 21, 2020)

Feels like every otc/personal care tm in my store is wearing like a salmon color? I wore a mostly black sweater the other day (it had santa on it) and nobody said a word. So yeah dark red is fine.


----------



## JiJi (Dec 21, 2020)

Dark red is fine - most of us at my store wear like a dark maroon color


----------



## NKG (Dec 21, 2020)

Check with HR. That's the fool proof way of not getting into trouble


----------

